
Chinese activists detained after sharing censored coronavirus material on GitHub - heraclius
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/politics/article/3081569/chinese-activists-detained-after-sharing-censored-coronavirus
======
heraclius
The original 2019nCovMemory repository appears to have been deleted.⁰ There is
another repository of that name on Github, but it was last updated 13
February.¹

If anyone happens to have a more recent local copy, I urge you to upload it to
Github again, and send it to as many people as possible. If you would be
unwilling to upload it yourself, I am sure that there are many others who
would be happy to help.

0\.
[https://2019ncovmemory.github.io/nCovMemory/;](https://2019ncovmemory.github.io/nCovMemory/;)
[https://github.com/2019ncovmemory/nCovMemory](https://github.com/2019ncovmemory/nCovMemory)

1\.
[https://github.com/2019ncovmemory/nCovMemory](https://github.com/2019ncovmemory/nCovMemory)

EDIT: Some results appear here:
[https://github.com/search?q=nCovMemory;](https://github.com/search?q=nCovMemory;)
you can help to keep this information online by locally cloning it and/or
forking the repositories.

The nonempty repos are—

[https://github.com/dta0502/nCovMemory](https://github.com/dta0502/nCovMemory)

[https://github.com/memoryhonest/nCovMemory-
en](https://github.com/memoryhonest/nCovMemory-en)

[https://github.com/Project-Gutenberg/nCovMemory-
Web](https://github.com/Project-Gutenberg/nCovMemory-Web)

~~~
anonymous0076
[http://web.archive.org/web/20200330090855/https://github.com...](http://web.archive.org/web/20200330090855/https://github.com/2019ncovmemory/nCovMemory/)

~~~
heraclius
Thank you very much; in retrospect this should have been obvious.

